# Framing Style- W/ Gaussian Blur Tutorial for HDR with examples



## Provo (Sep 8, 2010)

*Some people have asked me about how I make the frame style used in this image.So I had created a tutorial to show you how I do it. *
*I hope you like it and appreciate the time and effort put into it and not be ungrateful.*

*Framing Stlye- With Gaussian Blur*



*Two Examples of the same tutorial two totally different but yet similar looks*


----------



## Provo (Sep 10, 2010)

75 people have viewed this and not a single comment?


----------



## ghache (Sep 10, 2010)

I did watch the video, your video making skills are really good. i like the way you did the tutorial, but the border/frame....WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Provo (Sep 10, 2010)

ghache said:


> I did watch the video, your video making skills are really good. i like the way you did the tutorial, but the border/frame....WHY WHYYYYYYYYYYYY




Some people asked me how. So instead of explaining it and getting 20 msgs about it makes it easier to show someone exactly how and then that's it if they don't get it after that then on their own.

Thanks for the comment


----------



## ann (Sep 10, 2010)

i love dragon flies, but this doesn't do much for me, and then you already know my take on the borders  and in this case it overwhelms a delicate creature. 

also, i am with ghache on this  Why?

i am not against borders, use them from time to time myself, but they tend to run to a thin black line, or a sloppy type.

How would you frame one of your images to hang on the wall. would you remove the digital frame, or do both? Just curious

just my two cents


----------



## edouble (Sep 10, 2010)

I would only use this style border on a limited basis. The two photos you posted with your border looks great.

If you like it then roll with it!!!!!!!


----------



## Provo (Sep 10, 2010)

Whenever I use border's is to illustrate give a sense of an artistic border to display the image online is one thing and having it displayed in real life is another I mean come on now where have you seen an image like this with a Gaussian blurred frame on a real life gallery or display you don't.  This is exactly why I save the file as a smart object psd that I can go back to and I can remove a watermark and or borders etc..  before sizing it down to a jpg that is posted online.


_Some people like the border while others don&#8217;t that is totally understandable is not for everyone but that isn&#8217;t even the point of this thread. People inquired and I showed them how to do it that&#8217;s the only thing that if any should be judged and critiqued. _ 
   [FONT=&quot]
It should oh let me check this out ah based on the examples I have no interest in learning how to do this or I already know how to do it and move on or hey this looks cool hey bud thanks for the video I learned how to do something.  That is an honest expectation of how I viewed this thread to go not picking an argument here with anyone because it would be ridiculous to argue over an online forum and post but try to understand how I am presenting this that&#8217;s all it's something I thought for those that have an interest would like to learn and the purpose is informative and you gain knowledge from it that's it.


[/FONT]


----------



## ann (Sep 10, 2010)

provo,

i don't think anyone has an issue with you being so kind to show others how to do a technique that some people like.

the thread as most do these days , has gone in a different direction creating different types of questions.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2010)

My question is, when people hang a picture do you just put it behind a piece of borderless glass or do you put it in a nice frame to compliment the photo? Showing a photo here in a frame is just the same thing. It should compliment the photo and not take away from it. You might like the frame or not but its all about whats in it. Suggesting that the frame seen here is permanently part of the picture and if hung on the wall would be included is a bit, no, a lot silly. As for the two examples of frames shown here I really like the first metallic look. Not so fussy about the colored one. But the tutorial shows how to make anything you want.


----------



## ann (Sep 10, 2010)

i am sorry if you felt my question was silly, but i have been teaching and judging photography since the 1960 and you wouldn't believe some of the things i have seen.

Of course i would be hopefully that those frames are for internet use only, but you know what they say about assuming..........


----------



## DrewPertl (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm really curious as to what it took to pull off that HDR image of the dragon fly.  It looks amazing.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 22, 2010)

Provo said:


> 75 people have viewed this and not a single comment?



I am currently at 73 posts without a comment on one of my threads, so don't feel bad. Although it does look like you picked up some feedback, just not what you were looking for. Honestly, my take is that for my thread, it just wasn't interesting enough or compelling enough for people to comment. So, meh, maybe next time. In your thread, I wouldn't even be commenting except for the fact that you posted about the lack of responses. When I first opened the thread, I looked at the op, thought that's something I'm not interested in and then was about to move on. It wasn't anything personal. A lot of times I open threads and find the post is not what I was expecting... Ahh forum life.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I was wanting to know about your framing. All your stuff always looks so good. I like when photogs help by teaching in this way. I am inspired and learn a lot from your work.


----------



## Provo (Sep 28, 2010)

DrewPertl said:


> I'm really curious as to what it took to pull off that HDR image of the dragon fly. It looks amazing.


 
Nothing special they landed in front of my feet so I just crouched down and took the picture if you look at my butterfly hdrs http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/208996-butterflies-9-shots-hdr.html that where posted here you have to search for it but same thing on that one when I take pictures of animals they pretty much pose for me. 

All 3 shot's fire AEB burst mode.


----------

